# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Introductie

## psmeele

Goedenavond!

Mijn naam is Peter en ben 55 jaar.
Sinds geruime tijd slik ik paroxetine 40 mg/dag, in verband met angst- en paniekstoornissen.
Ik ben op dit moment aan het afbouwen. Van 40 mg/dag naar 30 mg/dag.
Wil in de toekomst naar kruiden o.i.d.
Ik had namelijk gelezen, dat Rhodiola erg goed is.

Graag wil ik hier meer van weten!

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Peter, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Wanneer je linksboven in het zoekvenster Rhodiola intikt, krijg je een overzicht van berichten die daarover gaan. Op die manier is het makkelijk vinden. Tot ziens op het Forum.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

